# Blur-based ROM



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I love CM7 and MIUI but I've been missing Blur lately (weird, huh?). I miss the look and feel of it but have been quite spoiled by performance of other ROMs. I was wondering if there was a great performing ROM that looks and feels as stock as possible. Thanks!


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Liberty and Vortex are a couple Blur-based ROM's I'm aware of off the top of my head. So you could try one of those. I might be more partial to Liberty myself though, but I'm rather comfy on CM7 to switch to using Blur currently.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Liberty and Vortex are a couple Blur-based ROM's I'm aware of off the top of my head. So you could try one of those. I might be more partial to Liberty myself though, but I'm rather comfy on CM7 to switch to using Blur currently.


A couple other ROMs would Apex and RubiX.


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys, I tried VorteX but it looks vastly different from MotoBlur. Are there any that you can hardly tell the difference with? I might just gave to go with a debloated stock ROM.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

use a .605. build, debloat. and then flash jakebites mods.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

And how exactly do I use Jakebites because I'm confused. Thanks


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

mobile_sensei has a couple stock builds as well. If you can't find them here, he has his own dev subforum at MDW

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> mobile_sensei has a couple stock builds as well. If you can't find them here, he has his own dev subforum at MDW
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks, I'm checking out the Deodexed 4.5.605


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

jonwgee said:


> mobile_sensei has a couple stock builds as well. If you can't find them here, he has his own dev subforum at MDW
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


P3Droid has a stock 605 ROM on MDW with a few tweeks and accurate 1% battery display. I am currently running this and I have forgot how good of battery life the stocks ROMs have!!!


----------



## tbout (Oct 5, 2011)

meijin3 said:


> Thanks, I'm checking out the Deodexed 4.5.605


is this debloated?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting topic.. I'm considering a stock rom with stock launcher etc that's tweaked, debloated and setup for 100% functionality and battery life. Going to read up on P3droid's rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk

Edit: Can someone point me to it.. I can't find that particular rom.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

bsbabcock said:


> Interesting topic.. I'm considering a stock rom with stock launcher etc that's tweaked, debloated and setup for 100% functionality and battery life. Going to read up on P3droid's rom.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: Can someone point me to it.. I can't find that particular rom.


Here is what I posted on you MyDroidWorld posting.

Here is the link to P3Droids 605 ROM. This ROM does not contain JakeBitesMod, V6, or Powerboost. You will have to flash them seperatly.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/9058-semi-stock-45605-deodexed-1-accurate-slightly-debloated-media-enhancements/

Here is the link for notification toggles:

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/9121-mod-statusbar-pulldown-toggle-widgets-with-a-twist/


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks.. luckily I found my TBH file and was able to get it, because after the feds went after megaupload it looks like a roll of the dice on a bunch of these rom DL links now. This one being one of them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> Here is what I posted on you MyDroidWorld posting.
> 
> Here is the link to P3Droids 605 ROM. This ROM does not contain JakeBitesMod, V6, or Powerboost. You will have to flash them seperatly.
> 
> ...


Is there any way to find these zips, since all the links are broken?


----------



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

meijin3 said:


> Hey guys, I love CM7 and MIUI but I've been missing Blur lately (weird, huh?). I miss the look and feel of it but have been quite spoiled by performance of other ROMs. I was wondering if there was a great performing ROM that looks and feels as stock as possible. Thanks!


Another option is to get a blur skin on CM7. For example,
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1021507


----------

